# Who's going to buy Micro-transactions in this game?



## JoJoCan (Oct 25, 2017)

Who's going to buy the "Micro-Transactions" in this game??

I'm not for sure, I'll just have to grind it out :/

They should of just made the app $30 and no micro-transactions as they rack up much more than $30 

any how share your opinion here


----------



## Trundle (Oct 25, 2017)

Could I get a 1 TBT gift card to Jojo's Garden Center?


----------



## gaydani (Oct 25, 2017)

nope


----------



## Mercedes (Oct 25, 2017)

Oh yeah, I’m buying whatever I can honestly. Like no questions asked.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 25, 2017)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...much-do-you-think-you-will-spend-on-this-game

Please use this thread to discuss potential wastes of money


----------

